# Thursday, January 16th 2014



## billski (Jan 16, 2014)

Valley forecast for today is calling for 1-2" along the Green mountain spine northwards from Okemo to Jay.  Exception is Stowe which is calling for 1-3".  Magic and south are <1".
at 10:30am, light snow is being reported from Stratton to Canada.


--

RECREATIONAL FORECAST
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE BURLINGTON VT
733 AM EST THU JAN 16 2014

.THE HIGHER SUMMITS FORECAST FOR THE NORTHERN ADIRONDACKS OF NEW YORK...

.TODAY...SUMMITS OBSCURED CLOUDS IN THE MORNING...THEN BECOMING
CLOUDY. LIGHT SNOW LIKELY IN THE MORNING...THEN A CHANCE OF SNOW
SHOWERS IN THE AFTERNOON. NEAR STEADY TEMPERATURES IN THE MID TO UPPER
TEENS. SOUTHWEST WINDS AROUND 15 MPH IN THE MORNING...BECOMING
LIGHT.
.TONIGHT...CLOUDY. LOWS IN THE UPPER TEENS. SOUTH WINDS 5 TO 15 MPH.
.FRIDAY...CLOUDY IN THE MORNING...THEN BECOMING IN AND OUT
OF CLOUDS. HIGHS IN THE LOWER 20S. SOUTHWEST WINDS 15 TO 30 MPH.
WIND CHILL VALUES IN THE SINGLE DIGITS ABOVE ZERO. 

.THE HIGHER SUMMITS FORECAST FOR THE GREEN MOUNTAINS OF VERMONT...

.TODAY...SUMMITS OBSCURED IN CLOUDS. LIGHT SNOW LIKELY. HIGHS IN THE
LOWER 20S. WEST WINDS AROUND 5 MPH. 
.TONIGHT...SUMMITS OBSCURED IN CLOUDS. A CHANCE OF SNOW SHOWERS UNTIL
MIDNIGHT...THEN A SLIGHT CHANCE OF SNOW SHOWERS AFTER MIDNIGHT.
NEAR STEADY TEMPERATURES AROUND 20. SOUTH WINDS 5 TO 10 MPH...
INCREASING TO 10 TO 20 MPH AFTER MIDNIGHT. 
.FRIDAY...SUMMITS OBSCURED IN CLOUDS IN THE MORNING...THEN BECOMING
CLOUDY. NEAR STEADY TEMPERATURES IN THE LOWER 20S. SOUTHWEST WINDS
15 TO 30 MPH.


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 16, 2014)

Just looked at the cam at BW and its snowing, Cannon too..........its a start !


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Jan 16, 2014)

Snowing up here now! It just picked up too! =)


----------



## Euler (Jan 16, 2014)

This gets a thumbs up from you?!   I'd rather read about the relative merits of manual transmissions and how many bras qualify a tree for a bra tree than to hear that the best I can hope for is an inch of snow.  :argue:



billski said:


> Valley forecast for today is calling for 1-2" along the Green mountain spine northwards from Okemo to Jay.  Exception is Stowe which is calling for 1-3".  Magic and south are <1".
> at 10:30am, light snow is being reported from Stratton to Canada.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 16, 2014)

Keep the clippers clipping and we'll be alright.


----------



## Tin (Jan 16, 2014)

It's sad when there is a thread with a thumbs up about 1-3" of snow. It has been a long January..


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 16, 2014)

Just a single snow flake deserves a Thumbs up after what we just went through....IMO !
Weekend could be flurries too.........better than nothin


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 16, 2014)

Euler said:


> This gets a thumbs up from you?!   I'd rather read about the relative merits of manual transmissions and how many bras qualify a tree for a bra tree than to hear that the best I can hope for is an inch of snow.  :argue:



Billski loves starting threads.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 16, 2014)

Tin said:


> *It's sad when there is a thread with a thumbs up about 1-3" of snow.*




So you're not going to be ripping it up and shredding the gnarr on the 1" of fresh POW?

Suit yourself, I just hope my all-terrain tires can handle it.


----------



## Tin (Jan 16, 2014)

Get the bread and milk!


----------



## dlague (Jan 16, 2014)

I work close to Waterville Valley and the snow is now done - we got a trace!  The cars do not even have anything on them.  Hope the weekend offers more!


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 16, 2014)

What snow prediction for where Elk Pennsylvania is for Sunday.?


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 16, 2014)

Tin said:


> Get the bread and milk!


Almost had salad come out of my nose, thanks. Has The Weather Channel named it yet?


----------



## billski (Jan 16, 2014)

Scotty said:


> What snow prediction for where Elk Pennsylvania is for Sunday.?



Bookmark this


----------



## billski (Jan 16, 2014)

Tin said:


> It's sad when there is a thread with a thumbs up about 1-3" of snow. It has been a long January..


an inch every day keeps the skiers at play!


----------



## billski (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 16, 2014)

billski said:


> Bookmark this



50% chance of snow but they never say how much.


----------



## billski (Jan 16, 2014)

Scotty said:


> 50% chance of snow but they never say how much.


  They never do.  It's too far out.  You gotta start digging more Scotty!  Throw something in my paypal account and I'll help you!


----------



## billski (Jan 16, 2014)

Cornhead said:


> Almost had salad come out of my nose, thanks. Has The Weather Channel named it yet?


 Armageddon.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 16, 2014)

billski said:


> They never do.  It's too far out.  You gotta start digging more Scotty!  Throw something in my paypal account and I'll help you!



I know it will snow and I be there with friends and family so how much really doesn't matter on Sunday it be great no matter.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 16, 2014)

Tin said:


> *
> Get the bread and milk!*



At least I wont slip and fall given the diameter of my rock salt is greater than the forecast accumulation.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 16, 2014)

Euler said:


> This gets a thumbs up from you?!   I'd rather read about the relative merits of manual transmissions and how many bras qualify a tree for a bra tree than to hear that the best I can hope for is an inch of snow.  :argue:



Your going to piss off the snow gods with that rhetoric!


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 16, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> At least I wont slip and fall given the diameter of my rock salt is greater than the forecast accumulation.



:lol:


----------



## skifree (Jan 16, 2014)

im driving the fwd without snows this weekend up north instead of the 4X4's. that should get things going.
leaving milk and bread at home


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 16, 2014)

skifree said:


> im driving the fwd without snows this weekend up north instead of the 4X4's. that should get things going.
> leaving milk and bread at home



Thank you for your sacrifice


----------



## billski (Jan 16, 2014)

skifree said:


> im driving the fwd without snows this weekend up north instead of the 4X4's. that should get things going.
> leaving milk and bread at home


Ullr will be pleased.  He needs a good laugh after his battle with Helios


----------



## Abubob (Jan 16, 2014)

I'd rather read about 3" of snow than 3" on r@#n. (that word upsets so many people)


----------



## billski (Jan 16, 2014)

Magic is in the money!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 16, 2014)

billski said:


> Magic is in the money!
> 
> View attachment 10446



Get out the 130 Pontoons!   Six inches would be good though.  Cant complain about that if it happens, but put this Debby Downer down for the Under on that.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 17, 2014)

billski said:


> Magic is in the money!
> 
> View attachment 10446





BenedictGomez said:


> Get out the 130 Pontoons!   Six inches would be good though.  Cant complain about that if it happens, but put this Debby Downer down for the Under on that.



Black line rope drop for sure 

Now we just need to get the series of apparent clippers that look be the case every few days over the next 10+ days to keep bring 4-6" (and hopefully more!) and we'll get back in business soon!


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 17, 2014)

drjeff said:


> Black line rope drop for sure
> 
> Now we just need to get the series of apparent clippers that look be the case every few days over the next 10+ days to keep bring 4-6" (and hopefully more!) and we'll get back in business soon!



Yep, good snowmaking weather too.  Potential for a Couple of Miller B's.  Things are going to ramp back up slowly but surely.  The bridge jumpers can come down.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Tin (Jan 17, 2014)

Sunday River's FB page just posted a news model of 6-12" Saturday night and for much of the Whites. All I've seen is 1-3" if they're lucky. Any reliable updates?


----------



## Abubob (Jan 17, 2014)

Saturday's GFS at this point predicts 4-6 in the Whites and 6-8 in West Central Maine.


----------



## bzrperfspec77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Tin said:


> Sunday River's FB page just posted a news model of 6-12" Saturday night and for much of the Whites. All I've seen is 1-3" if they're lucky. Any reliable updates?



That was from Matt Noyes of NECN


----------



## billski (Jan 17, 2014)

Tin said:


> Sunday River's FB page just posted a news model of 6-12" Saturday night and for much of the Whites. All I've seen is 1-3" if they're lucky. Any reliable updates?


NWS GRAY MAINE WRITES:

A quick-moving low pressure system will move nearby Saturday. Here is a  first crack at snow totals for tomorrow. This situation is a bit more  tricky than normal due to the quick moving nature of the system, the  relatively small area of intense lift that will help cause heavy  precipitation, and surface temperatures in the 30s. At this time it  looks like snow or a rain/snow mix should begin Saturday morning (with  all rain possible at the immediate coast). As the low starts to  strengthen, any mix should go over to snow late morning or early  afternoon...and it should snow hard during the afternoon and perhaps  into early evening (a heavy wet snow). It's not out of the question that  a few spots will end up in the 5-8 inch range but we will continue to  monitor trends in the data overnight.
5:15PM 1/17


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm looking forward to soft turns on whatever we get.


----------



## bwcmonk (Jan 18, 2014)

Great weather info, very useful for a newbie to New England


----------



## ijenn (Jan 18, 2014)

Thanks for the info! Hiking in the Whites tomorrow (Surprise & Moriah) and it's great to see some snow totals.


----------



## dlague (Jan 18, 2014)

We are in central Nh and we have about  3-4 inches so far!  More expected over night!  Thank god!


----------



## Wavewheeler (Jan 22, 2014)

Don't knock that 1-3" of snow we got last Thursday! It gave us a really nice coating of powder up at Killington and turned what was a pretty dismal landscape of brown to wintery white. It really lifted up our spirits after watching it rain all day Tuesday and then a warm Wednesday where I couldn't remember ever seeing so much grass on the sides of the trails. At least it looked and felt like winter and it did make for better conditions too.

Made things rather foggy in the higher elevation though but I wasn't complaining. Better white then wet!


----------

